# SERPA help



## AssadUSMC (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, I did search...

What I'm looking for is a small-footprint MOLLE platform for SERPA holsters.  I had one from AWS, but it was really big.  I know about the Blackhawk one for MOLLE but it looks flimsy.  If anyone here knows a good MOLLE base for it (I'm thinking 2-3 MOLLE loops wide), please let me know.

My logs folks LOST my kit (most of which was out of pocket), so I got issued some nice Paraclete gear (with better plates than I had before), but I need to remount my Glock on it.  They gave me one of those Safariland leg rigs with the rotating hood, but that's not really my thing (plus they suck in a vehicle).

I am leaving in a week, so time is of the essence.  Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## 0699 (Oct 7, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> OK, I did search...
> 
> What I'm looking for is a small-footprint MOLLE platform for SERPA holsters.  I had one from AWS, but it was really big.  I know about the Blackhawk one for MOLLE but it looks flimsy.  If anyone here knows a good MOLLE base for it (I'm thinking 2-3 MOLLE loops wide), please let me know.
> 
> ...



I don't know if this is what you want to hear, but last deployment I used Blackhawk's MOLLE platform to put my SERPA holster on the front of my vest and had ZERO problems with it.

Be safe.  Rob


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 9, 2009)

Good to know - I might try it.  My trip got postponed until 2010...


----------



## 0699 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hell, I'd give you mine, but I gave it away when I retired...


----------

